# Wieviel Platz braucht Windows?



## SprMa (7 August 2003)

In Zeiten, in denen 250 GB Fesplatten den Markt erobern und man sich nur noch schwerlich an jene Tage zurückerinnern kann, als man sich dachte: "Hey, 5 DM pro Megabyte! Billiger werden Festplatten wohl nicht mehr werden." (Jaja, lacht nur, die Zeiten gab es wirklich. Und sie sind noch nicht so lange her...), da mutet es einem seltsam an, mit was manche Menschen ihre Zeit verbringen:
Windows 95 in 4.47mb
(Im Vergleich dazu: Windows XP braucht in der Grundinstallation das 200 fache an Platz)

Ich glaube ich sollte doch nochmal meinen guten alten 386 SX-16 rausziehen und seine 40 MB Festplatte auf Funktion prüfen...


Matthias


----------



## bahnrolli (7 August 2003)

*kleine dateien*

Hallo Matthias,

auch, wenn das hier schon die Grenzen des Machbaren stößt, geht es in die Richtung, was ich auch bevorzuge.

Beispiel Textverarbeitung:

Ich werde von meinen mitcomputernden Freunden immer schräg angesehen, weil ich nicht mit dem speicherfressenden WORD arbeite, sondern immer noch den guten alten Starwriter (Version 2.0) in Benutzung habe. Es geht mir dabei weniger um die Vermeidung eines Angriffspunktes durch Makroviren oder dergleichen (ist natürlich ein positiver Nebeneffekt), sondern um die simple Tatsache, daß ich für eine geschriebene DIN A4-Seite mal gerade 2 kB Platz brauche, während beim Konkurrenten schnell mal 18 kB draus werden. Bei den inzwischen entstandenen Texten summiert sich dann sowas schnell. Mit WORD hast Du zwar gewissermaßen eine Bohrmaschine mit Nivelliereinrichtung, Drehzahlreglung und automatischer Justierung zur Verfügung   - aber das Loch kriege ich auch mit einer einfachen Bohrmaschine in die Wand. Insofern zeigt es doch für mich - es muß nicht der letzte Schrei sein (der klingt zumeist sowieso ziemlich schrill....)

Mit abendlichen Grüßen
Bahnrolli


----------

